

Ask HN: What's with the sudden explosion of "University Memes" Facebook Pages? - SandB0x

In the last day about half the posts appearing in mine and my colleagues' news feed are images from "[University-name] Memes" pages on Facebook. The images are the usual image macro jokes, referencing campus locations and university traditions.<p>Was this a planned marketing stunt of some kind or is this an "organic" craze? Any insights?
======
coryl
Just a fad that jumps for one school to another. See also "overheard at
[school]"

------
pavel_lishin
I suppose you could call it a meta-meme.

